# MT Site Stats for September 2005



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2005)

I haven't posted an update in a while, so, heres what we did last month.

*MT Site Stats for September 2005*

  Total Data Transferred: 52.84 gigabytes  <--This is the most data we've ever moved in a month. 
  Hits: 5,631,645    
  Hits on Pages: 1,256,109
  Total Visiting Users: 88,282

  New Members: 123
  New Topics: 536
  New Posts: 8,756


----------



## KenpoEMT (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh my!

Now, that's impressive.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 1, 2005)

Great news!!  I've noticed that the post count and activity really picked up during the last few days especially.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 1, 2005)

Gee ... with some of the Power Posters making the pledge to not post from work, I would have supposed the output should decrease.

I'm wondering if that Pledge means they are actually looking at more stuff  while at work?



P.S.  I never made the pledge, by the way ... I work from home anyhow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2005)

You can see the full stats here: http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm

Hey....lets double it


----------



## Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

wow...very cool.

but double it?  :idunno: 

umm... I still need to work at my paying job as well, Bob. 

maybe we should see how many days it takes us to use up 50 GB this month, see if we can beat September


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2005)

Heh.  I declare October "Bring a Buddy Month". Everyone introduce MT to a buddy and encourage them to sigh up and get involved. We'll double our size in no time!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if that Pledge means they are actually looking at more stuff  while at work?


 Actually it looks like the # of posts and most other stats are slightly down (but within normal fluctuation), the only thing that is really up is the amount of bytes moved.

 Probably related to the members in motion section and trasfering the larger files.

 So...  when the site hits a busy period like it did in January - March, where there where more visits, more hits, more posts, more topics and more new users, but less bandwidth.  Well, I think this months record is gonna get broke by a bit


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2005)

that is great news, like the energizer bunny we just keep going and going and going well you get the ideal.

Terry


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Tgace (Oct 1, 2005)

How much went through TGD?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> How much went through TGD?



 :whip:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2005)

heh.  Actually, it's the videos that are raising our bandwidth. 

We need more.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 1, 2005)

We all try to do our share......


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 1, 2005)

Man, were my numbers off.

That's a lot of pageloads.  Way to go 
Goes to show how good a board it is.

I'm proud to be a member.

egg


----------



## Mary Jane (Oct 1, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Hits: 5,631,645
> Hits on Pages: 1,256,109


I don't get it? Whats the difference?


----------

